# Frenado mecánico motor.



## doscajuan (Sep 5, 2008)

Saludos cordiales: Estoy instalando un variador OMRON  V 1000 para gobernar un motor de 2 C.V. (para un torno).  Posteriormente quiero hacerle un freno mecánico a ese torno, de manera
que al frenar con el pie,  un interruptor quite la orden de marcha del variador y este se pare.

La duda es ¿que pasará con la tensión inversa generada por las bobinas?,  ¿me puede dañar la salida del variador?.

Si en vez de un sistema mecánico de freno para el motor, habilito el frenado por inyección de 
C.C. ¿ creeis que el motor podrá detenerse rápidamente ?, digamos en 2 ó 3 vueltas.

Gracias por vuestras respuestas.


----------



## Eduardo (Sep 5, 2008)

No es comun que cuando el motor pare inmediatamente entre el freno mecanico, si la pieza tiene mucha inercia con la sacudida va a sufrir al freno, los engranajes (si el freno esta en el motor) y la sujecion.
Ademas, como tanto para sacar como para poner la pieza hay que orientar el plato (para aflojar/ajustar las mordazas), el freno tiene que estar inicialmente liberado.

Lo correcto es usar primero el variador con una resistencia de frenado y despues que perdio vueltas que entre manualmente o via un temporizador el freno mecanico.

Como el frenado del variador es viscoso, idealmente nunca se pararia el motor, pero como es de 2CV no vas a tener problemas en 'clavarlo' pasada la primer desacelerada..


----------

